# My new (secondhand) Classic



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Just picked it up tonight. Works like a dream when I went to get it from the seller.

A couple of little issues so will try contacting Fracino or other suppliers of parts. It requires a side panel and a good clean out, also going to change all gaskets etc.

I'm going to have to connect to mains water feed, also didn't realise I had to connect a drain hose. It has a spout at the bottom of the drip tray.

Overall I'm very happy with the purchase.

Cost £150 plus £40 petrol and a 5hr round trip.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

Looks excellent, and an even closer copy of an e61 group than some of their newer machines

Steam arm looks different though, so be aware that potentially winning a tip may not help you


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Haha you noticed that then Shrink! Haha

Been following your threads about the tips.

First problem I have is hooking up the mains water and drain, will then have a good play around with it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Here it is showing its size against my Gaggia Classic.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Jason, that looks lovely and a real bargain! Fracino have always been really helpful when I have rung them for advice in the past. They are a bigger operation now, but still family focused. What grinder are you using with that currently?


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Thanks mate. Just phoned Fracino parts dept and Hayley is being very helpful, going to get a new service pack with gaskets etc.

I haven't plumbed in yet mate, just got it home late last night, so will look at doing that soon. It also has a drain outlet but think I will just plug that up for the time being as wont be flushing loads of water through it. That might change soon.

Only have a Gaggia MDF at the moment but looking to upgrade.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

